
Taking A Customer From Like To Love: The UX Of Long-Term Relationships - joshuacc
http://uxdesign.smashingmagazine.com/2011/08/26/taking-a-customer-from-like-to-love-the-ux-of-long-term-relationships/
======
joeybaker
Wow, that's a great explanation of Itercom, and the product actually looks
good. I just signed up for the beta test. Things I like:

* The JS required to make this work only requires a user email address and signup date. That's slick.

* Social integration is clutch. This looks to be a very lightweight way to see the social impact of current customers.

* The CRM approach is smart. It's just a beta, but if eventually this integrates with Salesforce, Highrise, et al, it will be super useful.

~~~
destraynor
Cheers Joey, We'll get you onboard soon! Regards, Des

------
ForrestN
This sort of reads like an advertorial for Intercom. I'm not saying he's
wrong, but it would be nice to know the author was in the process of selling
me a product before I've read most of the article.

~~~
destraynor
Sorry if you feel misled ForrestN - I did keep it minimal, and in context

~~~
ForrestN
Not a big deal, no need to apologize! It wasn't so much about the amount of
advertising, or it being out of context. It's a persuasive article, and in
addition to it feeling like a set-up for the conclusion (use, for example, my
product), even without directly advertising your thesis is essentially that
there's an urgent need for your product. When I read an article that's making
an argument about the relative importance of something, I guess I take it with
a grain of salt when the author has a clear financial stake in the reader
thinking it's important too.

I appreciate that you used data and referenced other people, and again, I
don't disagree with you. Your product looks cool, too. I just thought it was
appropriate to let other people know in advance that this was something coming
from a somewhat conflicted source.

